# [OT-kinda, Humor-you decide] What does it take to change your avatar?



## MEG Hal (Apr 23, 2003)

I saw a psion post but the avatar changed, so I took a second look, even though I know no one else has that name, so what inspires you to change your avatar?

And why did you choose the one you have?

Mine is obvious no answer needed.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 23, 2003)

My mug is everfull, so i have no need to change it. 

Actually the only time i changed it was once as a joke and i lost the link to my mug, it was very upsetting.  I suppose i'd have to find a tastier looking beverage, then i might change.

The reason for my Avatar is also pretty obvious. Especially sence i don't have to drive to game night anymore.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 23, 2003)

Some days you just need to change your look.


----------



## Janos Audron (Apr 23, 2003)

Janos Audron was a very powerful vampire from Blood Omen: Legacy of Kain. The Heart of Darkness (my avatar) was his (Janos') heart.


----------



## Ruined (Apr 23, 2003)

My last avatar was taken from the Battlechasers comic. Big square jawed hero, dark hair etc. But after a few comments where people thought it was Superman, I felt I was conveying the wrong image...   

Now I'm using the Midnighter from Image comics. I like it.


----------



## Someone (Apr 23, 2003)

Don´t know what´s wrong with my avatar.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Apr 23, 2003)

MEG Hal said:
			
		

> *so what inspires you to change your avatar?
> 
> And why did you choose the one you have?
> 
> *



I probably wouldn't change mine unless I commission some custom art which fit the screen name.

The one I have is the dwarf from the player's handbook--but it's "Barendd Nobeard" style (i.e., no beard on him).


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 23, 2003)

I got mine by Hivemind.  I like it, and unless someone comes up with an even better one, I'll keep it.


----------



## Kraedin (Apr 23, 2003)

I kind of change my avatar at a whim.  I've actually got quite a few ready that I haven't used yet; I think I'll change my avatar... now.


----------



## drnuncheon (Apr 23, 2003)

I need to change mine, seeing as how I cut my hair and shaved part of my beard...

J


----------



## MarauderX (Apr 23, 2003)

*Me-ow.*

I suppose I should change mine to reflect my name, but I didn't want to spend the time crunching down an image and have it look poor, so I have this one for now which makes me laugh.


----------



## physics_ninja (Apr 23, 2003)

I actually put a lot of thought into my avatar.  It has to convey the right amount of physics and the right amount of ninja.  I tried finding Einstein in ninja outfit but there doesn't seem to be one.  

Oh well...

Anyways I got this one and this is the first post with it.  Now I can stop looking for excuses to post a reply.


----------



## physics_ninja (Apr 23, 2003)

Speaking of avatars ...  I've noticed that there are a surprising number with cats in them and almost none with dogs.  Are cats more popular with gamers?  Or is it that they make better avatars because they are smaller than dogs?


----------



## Umbran (Apr 23, 2003)

Avatar?  What avatar?  I don't need no stinkin' avatar!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 23, 2003)

Yes, cats are better than dogs. Nyah.  
As for my avatar...well, just grabbed some good old Chrono. Though...hmm...I think I'm going to change it...Rincewind or Death?


----------



## roytheodd (Apr 23, 2003)

I chose the one I have because the Phenomenauts rule!!!

I would only change it if I could find an avatar for Warp 11.


----------



## Elindir (Apr 23, 2003)

Hmm what would it take for me to change my avatar, maybe if i found a decent pic of me or my char and a friend to manipulate it. I'm a photo-manipulation dunce.


----------



## Leopold (Apr 24, 2003)

tihs is just what my PC leopold looks like...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 24, 2003)

I like mine as it really seems to fit.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm rather fond of mine.  I use a different avatar, though, when posting in the Realms of Evil forum, as suits my persona there.  (It's the D&Dg picture of Boccob.)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 24, 2003)

physics_ninja said:
			
		

> *Speaking of avatars ...  I've noticed that there are a surprising number with cats in them and almost none with dogs.  Are cats more popular with gamers?  Or is it that they make better avatars because they are smaller than dogs?   *




Well, I'd be perfectly happy to have a dog in my avatar, but this avatar is kind of, well, perfect.   Is a black & white version of the avatar that I was given over at Nutkinland.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 24, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I like mine as it really seems to fit.   *




I dunno, the Flesh jelly was pretty cool.


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 24, 2003)

i try to change mine monthly, because it entertains me.

 i also change my sig every few days or weeks.

 i just can't pass up the constsant opportunities.


 heck, p-kitty changes my community supporter tag


----------



## RodneyThompson (Apr 24, 2003)

I write Star Wars stuff. 

*shrugs*

Why change Avatars? I often skim through threads, and only certain peoples' avatars catch my eye and make me stop and read.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 24, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> * heck, p-kitty changes my community supporter tag  *




Lucky, I don't get anyone to change mine with odd sounding puns and interesting phrases.....


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 24, 2003)

I' always changing my Avatar... I've gone through at least four or five different ones over the last six months.

I guess I like change.  Although the new one is fine for now.  I might go back to Mordenkainen in a few months.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## caudor (Apr 24, 2003)

My avatar is a reminder to myself not to take myself too seriously  

Actually, one of the villians from our campaign is Rictus Killgrave, a vampire clown.  I have Bastion Press to thank for this guy...now the arch enemy of my players.

I'm a poor artist, so my avatar is a picture of a clown I snagged from a royalty-free clip art collection that I twisted up with photoshop.


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 24, 2003)

Besides the fact that I am a Kevin Smith fan, I just try and incorporate as many of my interests in my username and avatar + sig as possible.    Well, that and a few years ago people told me that I was a skinnier version of Slient Bob.  Go figure...


----------



## haiiro (Apr 24, 2003)

Mine is the cover of the limited 6th ed. Call of Cthulhu rulebook, which (physically and at this tiny size) looks like a blasphemous tome from H.P. Lovecraft's stories. HPL is one of my favorite authors, CoC is one of my favorite games, and I love books -- so it seemed like a good fit. At first, I wasn't sure how I felt about it being book-shaped rather than square, but over time I grew to like that aspect of it.

I have changed it once so far, and after a couple of days I missed the old one and changed it back. I also feel like I should keep a consistent avatar until I've been posting here for a bit longer.

As has been mentioned, they're a great tool when you're just skimming a thread -- and it's always interesting to speculate about why someone chose their particular avatar.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 24, 2003)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *I'm rather fond of mine.*




If you say so.  Not that I see much of an avatar.


As for me, my first avatar was the Phoenix mon, as I played that clan in the IRR. Mark upgraded it with some transparency (thanks!). For a short time, as a joke, I took the gnome that ran amok as an avatar (noticing it was to big to be normally used as an avatar ), and with the end of the IRR, I decided to move on, and I found the Soldier of Light from the D&DG book rather fitting.


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 24, 2003)

I've not changed my avatar yet.

If I could, I've got a cool little PHP file that loads up random images every time it's loaded.  I have one of Butz from Final Fantasy Five in all his costumes, and one of every class from Final Fantasy Tactics. But PHP avatars don't work in most fora.

Right now, I'm content with this homemade sprite of Aeris from FFT in her FFVII clothing.  But it's probably too small for anyone to notice...


----------



## hong (Apr 24, 2003)

drnuncheon said:
			
		

> *I need to change mine, seeing as how I cut my hair and shaved part of my beard...
> *




Would that be the left part, or the right part?

I don't use an avatar. I prefer sigs. I guess I'm an old-skool kinda guy. On a good day, I can go through six sigs before lunch!


----------



## Timothy (Apr 24, 2003)

I use mine because I gave myself the title of Iconic halfling. That is because mopst of my charcters in my earlier years of gaming are halflings. And I love halflings in warhammer and hobbits in LotR. (Although frodo is just a sissy)


----------



## HellHound (Apr 24, 2003)

I would need to change brands of beer.


----------



## Henry (Apr 24, 2003)

Guess. 


As for what it would take to change mine, I figure if I found another famous another famous Henry (one who wasn't known for theft, crime, or mass murder), I might change it for a change of pace.

Hmm - I wonder what reaction I would get if I changed it to Hank Aaron?

Or Henry James?

Or Henry Scattergood?

For now, though, the look still fits.


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 24, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> *Guess.
> 
> 
> As for what it would take to change mine, I figure if I found another famous another famous Henry (one who wasn't known for theft, crime, or mass murder), I might change it for a change of pace.
> ...




What about Henry from Thomas the Tank Engine?


----------



## Psion (Apr 24, 2003)

MEG Hal said:
			
		

> *I saw a psion post but the avatar changed, so I took a second look, even though I know no one else has that name, so what inspires you to change your avatar?
> 
> And why did you choose the one you have?*




Look, I inspired a thread and didn't even know it...

What usually inspires me to change is boredom.

2 Avs ago, I had sort of a glowing guy that I thought was sort of cool for a psion.

The last one was a Githyanki, again due to their association with psionics, and the fact that I have always thought the cover of the old FF was really cool.

My current one is sort of a veiled commentary, but I'll spill the beans. It's Rimmer and Mr. Flibble. For those not familiar with Red Dwarf, Rimmer is a hologram. The picture is from an episode where he gets infected by a holovirus that drives him crazy and adopts a hand puppet named Mr. Flibble that Rimmer used to blast people with his hex vision.

It just reminded me of someone here who used a hand puppet to attack people...


----------



## jdavis (Apr 24, 2003)

I found several different avatars just in case I ever wanted to change but I really haven't wanted to change it yet. Besides it actually sort of resembles me (without the french fries that is.)


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 25, 2003)

My avatar is the Archer from Final Fantasy Tactics. It'll get changed, when I get bored of looking at the same face.


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 25, 2003)

I have received a lot of compliments because of this avatar so I won't change it. Before I had a bomberman, but it was a bit crap resolution wise. If I do change my avatar, it's going to be a better version of the one I have now (ie. full Dm screen, better resolution)

Rav


----------



## Robbert Raets (Apr 25, 2003)

I use my real name on these boards. The Avatar is a picture of me, licking a cake with pink icing. Nuff said 

I considered this one, tough:


----------



## Blacksway (Apr 25, 2003)

Mines a cat too, and its black, cause thats who blacksway is!

at least thats who I think he is at the moment - a moody, scruffy black cat, with a swishy swayie tail!

(the image is a detail taken from Le Chat Noir by Steinlen for those interested)


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 26, 2003)

Mine is simply the Coat of Arms from the town of Dungannon in County Tyrone, Northern Ireland.  I thought it was fitting.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: [OT-kinda, Humor-you decide] What does it take to change your avatar?*



			
				Psion said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Look, I inspired a thread and didn't even know it...
> 
> ...




You are now my favourite EENWorld member.  As soon as I saw your avatar I had to pop in my Red Dwarf tapes and watch that episode!  I love Red Dwarf!

Mine is just a cow picture I thought was kind of funny as it reflects my 'DM-fighting-stance' - yelling and screaming for order


----------



## Pigeon (Apr 26, 2003)

mine is a pigeon.  Because my name is pigeon

I'm a pretty unsophisticated guy at heart.


----------



## evildm (Apr 27, 2003)

My avatar is just Tarma from Metal Slug. I love the arcade games (even more now that I have MAME ) and thought the avatar was just my style. 

I'd use one of an evil DM if I could catch one in it's natural habitat and snap off a picture. Or I'd take a picture of me, but that'd be too damn easy.


----------



## SylverFlame (Apr 27, 2003)

My original avatar was Frog from Chrono Trigger and he hopped. It was nice, but I got bored. So now I have a tree frog.

It's been a nickname of mine for a few years and I like it. It's one of my favourite nicknames (at last count I had over 150). So there you go.

As for changing it... NEVER!! Unless I get bored or find a better pic...


----------



## Blacksway (Apr 28, 2003)

For Henry

Henry the cat!

edit: to follow...


----------



## Blacksway (Apr 28, 2003)

pic


----------



## The Sigil (May 7, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> As for what it would take to change mine, I figure if I found another famous another famous Henry (one who wasn't known for theft, crime, or mass murder), I might change it for a change of pace.



How about Henry Clay Henry (the Subway guy)?



--The Sigil


----------



## The Sigil (May 7, 2003)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> *
> How about Henry Clay Henry (the Subway guy)?
> 
> 
> ...



And here's a picture, near-avatar size.


----------



## The Sigil (May 7, 2003)

hong said:
			
		

> I don't use an avatar. I prefer sigs. I guess I'm an old-skool kinda guy. On a good day, I can go through six sigs before lunch! [/B]



As opposed to a bad day, which is when Hong goes through six cigs before lunch.

Or a REALLY bad day, when he goes through six lunches before a cig.

*ba-dump!*

--The Sigil

(Assuming Hong smokes, of course, but the homonym was too good to let pass)


----------



## kreynolds (May 8, 2003)

I changed my avatar for one simple reason...I was playing with photoshop, liked the results, and wanted to show off. 

Sucks though, 'cause if I change my sig pic to a different style, I'll have to change the avatar again. Ah well, maybe I'll just take back the AD&D avatar when that happens.


----------



## nazmi (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Umbran_
> Avatar? What avatar? I don't need no stinkin' avatar!






> _Originally posted by hong_
> I don't use an avatar. I prefer sigs. I guess I'm an old-skool kinda guy.




So nobody thinks the absence of an avatar is just as meaningful?  But maybe it has to do with all those years using lynx at school... the web is probably indecipherable by now without image render support 

tmj


----------

